# derailleurs choice rival/force/red



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I am offered a 2009 force rear derailleur for half the price of the 2010 version. Both are rated at the same 170gr. Is there any difference in reliability or shifting that would justify to buy the 2010 version instead of the 2009 ? I don't care about cosmetic differences. 

I am also offered a 2010 red front derailleur at almost rival price. I heard there were issues with this one as pros used the force version (but they have a weight limit). I don't race, I am note a brute and I won't play the Schleck. But I will probably use a compact crankset in my new bike. I believe there is only a 20 or 30gr difference. Should I stick to force or rival or go red on this one ?

Thanks,
Tomi


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

T0mi said:


> I am offered a 2009 force rear derailleur for half the price of the 2010 version. Both are rated at the same 170gr. Is there any difference in reliability or shifting that would justify to buy the 2010 version instead of the 2009 ? I don't care about cosmetic differences.
> 
> I am also offered a 2010 red front derailleur at almost rival price. I heard there were issues with this one as pros used the force version (but they have a weight limit). I don't race, I am note a brute and I won't play the Schleck. But I will probably use a compact crankset in my new bike. I believe there is only a 20 or 30gr difference. Should I stick to force or rival or go red on this one ?
> 
> ...


I think the main differences between the two RD's mostly cosmetics; there shouldn't be any differences between reliability or performance. With the front derailleurs, some say the Red Ti cage is flexier, but I doubt riders like you or I would notice such a thing. I would go with the better deals in both cases if looks don't matter.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

^What he said. Go with the cheaper option... performance will be extremely similar.


----------

